# Polish



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a polish that is at this point about 15 months old and I have had her 4 months and she has yet to lay me the white eggs I got her for. She is so annoying and SO stupid! I have never been so annoyed by a living being before. Do you have polish hens and if so how well do yours lay? I'm at a loss here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Things might change a bunch if you give her a hair cut. Cut her feathers back enough so that you can see her eyes. If you can see hers then she can see.

She might be laying wherever she happens to be. But its not unheard of a few that never lay. It happens on occasion with highly bred birds.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How about simply letting her go to another home. End of the disappointment you feel towards her which she will pick up on. Animals are more perceptive than humans give them credit for. If you were not so far away from where I live, I'd gladly pay you take her off your hands.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know anyone else that will pay for a hen that does not lay. My others have been laying on and off this winter but this is my only white layer and I haven't gotten a single egg from her. At first I found her funny and named her Lady Gaga but she keeps trying to roost on my back porch instead of the coop. I even bought a new coop thinking that our home made one was just not to her liking but every evening I have to pick her up and carry her to the coop. I'm gentile with her and never mean. My others are just so much smarter and less work. The other chickens do pick on her but I have no idea how to fix that with our getting a roo and I live in the city.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you've already figured out she's not going to the coop because of the others. She might not be allowed to use the nest box either. 

If you can figure out who the instigator is, can you put that one in the little house for a while and see if the little Polish assimilates in to the rest of the flock that way?

It would be sad to rehome her if it can be fixed.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

There are multiple places she can lay. They free rang in my backyard. There are two coops for her to pick form if she chooses.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

She just shows no interest.


----------



## chas84 (Jan 19, 2014)

My Polish (bantam, though) lays an egg average once a day (about 6 eggs in 7 days). I have two more young hens who will hopefully start laying soon.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah mine is a standard. I'll wait till the spring and see if she lays once the days are longer. If not then she goes to auction.


----------



## chas84 (Jan 19, 2014)

We're in the middle of a beautiful hot and rainy summer with long days. My chickens are also fed a varied diet of fresh fruit and veg so that all contributes.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah it is cold and grey here.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a bantam polish and she is a decent layer. Not as good as my bigger hens but I get 3-4 eggs a week from her and she is almost 2 years old. She isn't laying now because it is cold and dark here too (and she just molted). 
Yeah, maybe in the Spring she will pick up production. 
Polish are flighty (ditzy) and don't do well free ranging because they can't see. My rooster watches over her. My Polish usually wants to be held rather than hunt for worms. Yours is very pretty....I know it can be frustrating but try to be patient. Good luck!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Olof said:


> Yeah it is cold and grey here.


Olof where are you located? Just curious, was just wondering how far you are from WV. I'll be getting 6 White crested Polish (standards) chicks in Feb I believe so I was wondering what part of country joyous are in...or what country you r in.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Tulsa, Oklahoma.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

As I said I'm from West Virginia. I have family (6 brothers, their wives and children) who live in and around Cyril OK. We are having REALLY wintery weather right now














Sure hope you are fairing better!


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah it is just cold here. Lost my cat today though so my mood is grey.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! My pets are my world. I can't imagining losing one. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you. He was 14 years old and it is hard to imagine life with out him. My sons learned about death today. It was a sad day.







There he was healthy and happy.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I love my pets too. He is gorgeous!


----------



## chas84 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Olof.

Gosh We never ever have such cold winters! At worst we get a short cold front in the middle of winter, but temps hardly ever drop below 2 or 3 degrees celsius. Usually one can go anout your day without a jacket or coat except at night when it chills.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

It has been SO cold the last few days! I feel for my chickens. My Austrolorp suddenly started laying again yesterday! I'm so happy! Now 3 of my 5 are laying so I'm getting 2 eggs a day! Now if my buff Orpington and my polish need to get on it!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Olof, 
Would you mind posting pictures of you "Polish" breed chickens? I e just ordered White crested Polish from a breeder in Ohio, they hatch Next Sunday should be posted by Monday afternoon. Needless to say I'm kinda anxious to get them, but that is a breed I know nothing about. I'd like t see what they look like. 
Thank you...Cindy


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Minmin1258, How exciting that you are getting some Polish! I love my Polish hen. You must share pics with us when you get them.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Those pics make me even more anxious to get my bitties! Your hen is sooooo pretty. I think mine are supposed to b black with white crests, not sure though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Minmin, so excited you are getting polish chickens! This is my White Crested polish pair that I just rescued from HORRIBLE conditions. The owner was losing them to hawks so they were locked up in a rabbit hutch! Horrible overgrown nails and beaks, frostbite, and leg mites! Right now they are in quarantine and being treated for mites. The picture of the hen is before I got them and I just took the picture of the roo! They are such cool chickens!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow that Hen is amazing!!! I always thought in the bird kingdom the male was supposed t be the "best dressed". The Roo is a handsome bird but that hen has him hands down in this case. How old are they do you have any idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh... Something else... What color eggs do they lay? Is there anything special I need t do to groom them or are they susceptible to any particular diseases or germs I need t be aware of? Lol sorry t bombard u with questions, I just wanna be the best Chicken Mommy I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't mind questions at all! The hen is definitely best dressed! Lol! They are just under 2 I believe. I'm pretty sure they don't get any disease easier then other breeds. I don't know much about grooming them but so far my polish have stayed very clean. They lay white eggs. Which breeder are you getting your babies from? I would like to add some more Polish chickens of a different color. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Getting them from Hortsman in Ohio. He has nice breeding stock! Don't know what other breeds or varieties they have but they were very highly recommended by very knowledgable chicken people/friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! I'll have to check them out! Good luck with your babies! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks but I fibbed... Lol sorry just looked em up... In Pa not Ohio! Great people though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's fine!  


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Omg she finally laid her first egg 5 days ago and has now laid 2 more after that!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I picked up my babies last Wednesday, they are absolutely adorable! Their crests look like little pompadours! Lol. The breeder only shipped 5 bitties though. I ordered and paid for 6! Love th ones I got but now one of my Grandchildren can't show them at the fair this year. : (


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Awe. How sad.


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

I have polish a buff laced and a golden laced very sweet I go in and the roo will do a little dance around me lol 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

kept on getting his feathers in the water too bring him inside too let them melt lol

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

pic of my buff laced

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

1week old White Crested Polish. My Grandchildren love them!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

My polish that held out all winter long and did not lay a single egg from Sept till then end of last month is now laying 3 to 5 times a week! And her eggs are the same size as the Orpington and the Australorp. To think I almost got rid of her because of her lack of laying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't realize polish laid eggs that big. That's awesome!


----------

